# Ricotta Cheese Gnocchi



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Just saw this in an email, and I coincidentally happen to have a small bit of homemade ricotta. It looks so easy and yummy, I may try it for lunch! With spaghetti gravy, though.
http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1013318-ricotta-cheese-gnocchi?em_pos=medium&emc=edit_ck_20160524&nl=cooking&nlid=4413061


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

What is spaghetti gravy? (got a feeling I will be sorry I asked this but....)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> What is spaghetti gravy? (got a feeling I will be sorry I asked this but....)


Same thing as spaghetti sauce. I have a tendency to use them interchangeably because of an old friend who's Italian (I think "gravy" is what most Italians prefer to call it).


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

This sounds good. Normally I do not like Gnocchi, but this sound good! I a almost always have homemade Ricotta on hand so I will definitely try it this week. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone want to share a recipe for homemade Ricotta? I`d love to try making my own. Thanks!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mairmie said:


> Anyone want to share a recipe for homemade Ricotta? I`d love to try making my own. Thanks!


I made it kind of accidentally when I goofed while making some homemade yogurt, so I'm not exactly sure what I'd done. But the whey from the yogurt-making curdled the milk. I then put it into one of my yogurt draining bags (for making Greek yogurt or what's called yogurt cheese) and let it drain pretty dry. It was great in the gnocchi, which I did make yesterday.

The real way, though, is to add whey or lemon juice to heated milk to curdle it, then drain it. This is just the gist of it. Do look it up online for the particulars.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Yum, I'm hungry.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, holy cow, after all this time this is the first time I've ever seen a recipe! Eureka!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> Well, holy cow, after all this time this is the first time I've ever seen a recipe! Eureka!


Hahaha! Is that because of the new format? Did you go exploring? I always hesitate putting a recipe in the recipe category instead of chit-chat, because I figure way fewer people know it exists.

I did look for a ricotta recipe, & the 1st I found looks good: http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-ricotta-cheese-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-23326

It then occurred to me to mention you can make cottage cheese similarly. And a little more complicated, mozzarella.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Same thing as spaghetti sauce. I have a tendency to use them interchangeably because of an old friend who's Italian (I think "gravy" is what most Italians prefer to call it).


LOL! I figured that's what it would be, but I just had to ask. Didn't want to miss out on a new gravy.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks good! I have only made gnoochi once but not with ricotta, with potatoes.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

jeanne63 said:


> Well, holy cow, after all this time this is the first time I've ever seen a recipe! Eureka!


Same here! I have it on my list but it never showed up! Hirray new format!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> LOL! I figured that's what it would be, but I just had to ask. Didn't want to miss out on a new gravy.


Heaven forbid. I want to know about every possible gravy that exists! Though my former sister-in-law makes biscuits and what she calls chocolate gravy. I love chocolate, but that does not entice me!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> Looks good! I have only made gnoochi once but not with ricotta, with potatoes.


That's how I've usually made (& ordered) it, too. This was good, though.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I read all the posts but no one said if they were good. Were they? I've only had gnocchi made with potatoes.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sanditoes48 said:


> I read all the posts but no one said if they were good. Were they? I've only had gnocchi made with potatoes.


The ones I made were very good. Light and fluffy.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the critique jvallas.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sanditoes48 said:


> Thanks for the critique jvallas.


:sm24:


----------

